# Investec One Month Notice Deposit Account



## Higherstate (13 Feb 2008)

Investec  -    EASY Access 30 day notice account

 - 4.85%CAR. 
 - Intererst compouded every month. 
 - Instant access to 20% of amount
 - Min 50k

The best in the market.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish ups payment for Easy Access and 30 Day notice a/c*



Higherstate said:


> Investec  -    EASY Access 30 day notice account
> 
> - 4.85%CAR.
> - Intererst compouded every month.
> ...


No it's not - _NR _demand deposit at 5% gross _CAR _on €1K+ surely trumps it?!


----------



## Higherstate (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish ups payment for Easy Access and 30 Day notice a/c*

Just on their website isn't it 5% AER? May be mistaken.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish ups payment for Easy Access and 30 Day notice a/c*

_AER, CAR _- same thing.


----------



## MugsGame (17 Feb 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish ups payment for Easy Access and 30 Day notice a/c*

Thanks for the information. However...



> EASY Access 30 day notice account



This is not the name of the account. The notice period is one month, not 30 days. Also the [broken link removed], which means it's certainly not the best in the market.

It would be really helpful if posters updating us on account changes would provide links to the provider's website. Now that I've found the correct information on their website, I've added it to the Best Buys.


----------



## eggerb (10 Jan 2009)

From *Best Value Lump Sum Deposits (Euro)*  

_*4.89%*_ on €50,000 minimum with 1 month's notice required for withdrawals.
Interest credited monthly. 20% of funds available instantly on one-off basis.


This seems to be down to 4.25% now with no minimum > http://www.investec.com/Ireland/Wealth+management/Savings/Savings.htm


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009)

eggerb said:


> This seems to be down to 4.25% now with no minimum > http://www.investec.com/Ireland/Wealth+management/Savings/Savings.htm




Thanks - I have updated the rate.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Jun 2009)

Rate currently 2.785%.


----------

